# SWT (JFace): Foreground des Textes im TreeViewer ändern.



## Vatar (20. Mai 2005)

Tach mitnander. Häng schon wieder mal im SWT beziehungsweise JFace fest. 
Ich möchte gerne die Farbe (Foreground) vom Text eines Knotens im TreeViewer ändern wenn ein bestimmter Wert drin steht. Bei Swing war das ja ganz einfach über einen eigenen Renderer möglich. 
Wie mach ich das mit einem JFace TreeViewer? 
Habs schon im LabelProvider versucht, aber der gibt nur den des Elements zurück.

thx


----------



## ronny (20. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Ich habs zwar net ausprobiert, aber es gibt ne setForeground(Color...) Methode für TreeItems...
da du ja den treeviewer hast, hast du auch den tree, und damit auch das selected treeitem, etc.

dort kannst du dann die farbe hinzufügen, die du möchtest...

Wie gesagt, ich habs net ausprobiert, aber da würde ich jetzt erstmal ansetzen...


[EDIT] 
ok, ich hab noch was gefunden, das ist wahrscheinlich das, was du brauchst. Es gibt n IColorProvider interface, das dein TreeLabelProvider implementieren muss.... mit den getForeGround(..) und getBackGround(...) Methoden kriegst du genau den gewünschten effekt... :wink: 
[/EDIT]


----------



## Vatar (20. Mai 2005)

ronny hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich habs zwar net ausprobiert, aber es gibt ne setForeground(Color...) Methode für TreeItems...
> da du ja den treeviewer hast, hast du auch den tree, und damit auch das selected treeitem, etc.
> ...



Super, Danke. 
Das mit dem TreeItem wäre zwar auch gegangen aber nur unter großen veränkungen mit geschalchtelten Schleifen.
Der IColorProvider war genau das, was ich gesucht habe.


----------

